#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست صفحه نمایش led tv ایکس ویژن

## aminjaf

سلام
یه led tv مارک xvision برام اوردند صفحش ابر اثر ضربه شکسته

میخواستم ببینم صفحه نمایشش تکی گیر میاد یا اصلا تعویضش مقرون به صرفه هست

1.jpg2.jpg3.jpg

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. متاسفانه هیچ گونه پنلی ندارم. شرمنده

----------

*aminjaf*,*سفیر امید*

----------

